# Nano cube with white slime



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I set up my nano cube for 1 week now.
All i can tell you about it is here:
Dimensions: 25*25*25cm
Substrate 3cm peat, 2cm sand
Light Until this day it was a 12W halogen( plants grew well)
From this day it is a 23W daylight,6500k,1150lm economic spiral lamp
Fish 1beta Plants: Bacopa; althernathera; rotala; hygrophilla; lilaeopsis;cryptocoryne; anubias nana; microsorium

The problem that i had from the second day was that a white slime formed on the glass and plants.I cleaned it up every day from the glass. It keeps growing.Now i observed it on the plants like long white hairs. when i clean it with a razor blade it is white

Any idea what it might be ? Or how can i get rid of it ?


----------

